# Eclipse Hitbox(en)



## oli0060 (30. Okt 2014)

Halli hallo,

[ wenn das Thema hier nicht hinpasst bitte verschieben!  ]

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich in einem Tutorial gesehen, dass diese Person (sie schrieb ein 2D Spiel in Java) in Eclipse nach dem Compilen Hitboxen 'anmachte'.
Es könnte auch sein, dass das keine Hitboxen waren, aber um jedes bewegende Objekt; Player, Enemy, Bullet etc. war eine weiße Box.. Eventuell waren es auch nur Rechtecke, die mit Graphics gezeichnet wurden. Wobei ich das nicht glaube. 

ich weiß nicht mehr wie das Video hieß. In der Suchmaschiene finde ich auch nichts passendes zu diesem Thema. Letzt Hoffnung seid ihr <3  

Danke für die Antworten 

MfG


----------



## Androbin (30. Okt 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber deine Frage wird aus deinem Post nicht ersichtlich!
Wärst du so freundlich, dein Problem genauer zu erläutern?


----------



## oli0060 (30. Okt 2014)

Kein Problem,

ich wollte wissen, ob man, wenn man in Eclipse das Programm ausführt in irgendeiner Art Hitboxen der Objekte anzeigen lassen kann.
Also bei einem 2d Game, dass dort zb um die Figuren herum eine Hitbox ist.. Ist relativ schwer zu erklären..^^

Falls du mal Minecraft gespielt hast, konnte man dort -wie du evtl weißt- per F3 + b die Hitboxen einzelner Items anzeigen lassen. Sowas meine ich..  aber eben als Feature von Eclipse (----> Tastenkombination?!) - ich bezweifle aber, dass eclipse soetwas NUR wegen der 2D + 3D Spieleentwicklung eingebaut hat. 

Mfg


----------



## Androbin (30. Okt 2014)

Also Eclipse hat sowas auf absolut gar keinen Fall eingebaut, das muss schon im Code stehen!
==> Der Programmierer des Spieles muss es jedenfalls selbst implementiert haben!
Außerdem können es "Hitboxen" UND "Rechtecke, die mit Graphics gezeichnet wurden" sein ...


----------



## kaoZ (31. Okt 2014)

> Also bei einem 2d Game, dass dort zb um die Figuren herum eine Hitbox ist.. Ist relativ schwer zu erklären..^^



Du kannst hitboxen z.B unter verwendung von Rectangles simulieren.

Dies ist relativ simpel selber zu implementieren,

Deine Figur hat ein image, dein image hat eine x und y koordinate sowie eine width und eine height.

daraus kannst du eine hitbox erstellen


```
Rectangle hitbox = new Rectangle(image.getX(), image.getY(), image.getWidth(), image.getHeight());
```

Du hast somit ein deine Figur umschließendes Rechteck, mit welchem du auch Kollisionsabfragen machen könntest.


----------



## oli0060 (31. Okt 2014)

Ja das weiß ich schon. Wollte trotzdem wissen ob es so eine Funktion gibt, weil ich bin mir zu faul 2 Minuten den Code dazu zuschreiben 

Trotzdem danke! 

Ich habe in meinem Spiel momentan ein Rectangle als Bounding Box. Jedoch ist das Image/ der Spieler rund und ich möchte als Bounding Box ein Kreis legen.
Ich habe bereits eine Circle Klasse, ich weiß auch, wie man die Kollision errechnen würde.
Ich hab aber wirklich keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann. Bei Rectangle sind ja die Werte schon festgelegt, für eine Circle Klasse bräuchte man den Mittelpunkt / Radius..
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Nov 2014)

Paradox: das zeichnen der hitbox einer Kugel oder eines Kreises zu dem dazu gehörenden Körper Ist trivial. Binnen 2 Minuten machbar, obwohl man das dennoch vorsichtshalber mehrere Tage diskutiert. 

Aber nun einen Schnittpunkt zuerrechnen nicht mehr machbar?

---

Wenn du den kreis zeichnest wieso sind dann seine werte unbekannt? Und bei einem Rechteck gegeben?


----------

